# Looking for unwanted white or homing pigeons for a loving new home, Phoenix, Arizona



## adriant2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've recently moved houses and constructed a bigger loft for my pigeons. I currently have over 50 white pigeons and at least 20 homers. I would take any white or homing pigeons for adoption for I am expanding the loft to about another 10 feet.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like you got a lot of bird already. Where about are you now?
My brother Paki Tipplers and I live up in Desert Hills area. I-17 and Carefree.
We keep Pakistani high flyers and an Archangel mix.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

with that many pigeons you could let them hatch babies for you?.. unless you are just interested in adopting pigeons needing a good home.. which is very nice...


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Do you only want pure white birds? I have 3 mostly white birds with bars for free.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

this is one of the 3 



I also have 2 that look like this.



and 2 black ones. 



I was lied to about the birds and just trying to find homes for them now. The last two are Pakistani mixed with tumblers. The black and white ones tumble. The all black ones do not. The first two are either pure Pakistani or pak mixes. I think mixes still have to look into it but i dont want them. *They are all for free*


----------

